# Wie erstelle ich diese Stimme



## Christofk (5. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin zufällig auf diese Seite gstoßen und habe mich gefragt wie ich diesen Sound wohl erstelle!

http://www.ktk-clan.net

die Stimme im Intro und die Stimme auf den Buttons!


----------



## Koyocreative (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

also das hört sich nach einem Stimmen verzerrer an, oder programme wie Logox.
Damit kann man das was man Tippt sich vorlesen lassen etc.

lg koyo


----------



## chmee (7. Dezember 2004)

Ist ne aufgenommene Stimme, Mit nem Pitch-Shifter etwa 5-7 Halbtöne runtergepitcht.
Hat eigentlich jedes Audio-Programm, mit dem man Sounds verwurschteln kann.
zB Soundforge,Wavelab etc...

mfg chmee


----------

